# Das Gerundiv (Γερούνδιο)



## Apisteftos (Oct 9, 2017)

Γεια σας, νέος εδώ!  Ακόμη δεν έχω καταλάβει το Γερούνδιο στα Γερμανικά, κυρίως όταν πάω να γράψω κάτι στα Γερμανικά με γερούνδιο δεν μπορώ να το μεταφράσω στο μυαλό μου, ακόμη και αν κατέχω καλά την γραμματική, σκοντάφτω πάνω στην διαφορά μεταξύ γερμανικής γραμματικής και ελληνικής, γιατί στα Ελληνικά πχ θα μπορούσε το παρακάτω παράδειγμα να μην έχει σωστή έννοια και έτσι η σύνταξη στα γερμανικά να καθυστερεί. Το γερούνδιο είναι εύκολο σε πολλές άλλες γλώσσες στα Γερμανικά, επειδή το έχουν πάρει από τα Λατινικά είναι δύσκολο, ενώ στα Ελληνικά έχει διαφορετική κλίση. 

πχ 

Das ist ein leicht *zu* *korrigierender* Fehler. (zu + Partizip I)

*Αυτό είναι ένα εύκολα διορθωμένο λάθος. *


Στα Ελληνικά θα μπορούσε να αποδοθεί διαφορετικά, αλλά δεν έχει την ίδια έννοια, όπως στα Γερμανικά. 

*Διορθώνοντας το λάθος, είναι εύκολο *

Τώρα όμως έρχομαι στην πραγματικότητα, η σύνταξη του Γερουνδίου γίνεται με μετοχή ενεργητικής φωνής ενεστώτα, το ίδιο και στα γερμανικά. 

Και κατέληξα στην εξής άποψη, ότι η πραγματική μετάφραση είναι:



> Αυτό είναι ένα εύκολα *διορθώνον *λάθος



Παρακαλώ όποιος μπορεί να με βοηθήσει λίγο.


----------



## Duke_of_Waltham (Oct 9, 2017)

Τα γερμανικά μου είναι σκουριασμένα, και δεν μπορώ να κάνω άμεσες αντιστοιχίσεις, αλλά έχω λάβει επιβεβαίωση ότι η πρόταση αναφέρεται σε ένα λάθος που είναι εύκολο να διορθωθεί, ή που διορθώνεται εύκολα, ή αν θέλεις μετοχή, ένα εύκολα _διορθώσιμο_ λάθος. (Αυτό φαίνεται ίσως πιο εύκολα από μια αγγλική παράκαμψη: η φράση «This is an easy-to-correct error» έχει, θα έλεγα, παρόμοιο νόημα και σύνταξη με το γερμανικό πρωτότυπο.)

Περιμένω βέβαια να δω την απάντηση ενός πραγματικού γνώστη της γλώσσας.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2017)

...
Με μετοχή ενεστώτα: Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος. 

Αλλά επειδή αυτή η μετοχή είναι του αρχαίου_ διορθόω-διορθώ / διορθούμαι_, πάμε στο επίθετο _διορθώσιμος_ ή σε άλλες λύσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει ο Δούκας από πάνω, περίπου όπως και στα γερμανικά:

Beispiel:
Gerundiv: Der Text enthält viele _leicht zu korrigierende_ Fehler.

Relativsatz mit:
_Passiv mit Modalverb_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die leicht korrigiert werden können_.

> που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθωθούν

_Aktiv (man)_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die man leicht korrigieren kann_.

> που εύκολα μπορεί κάποιος να διορθώσει
_
sein zu_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die leicht zu korrigieren sind_.

> που είναι εύκολο να διορθωθούν

_-bar_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die leicht korrigierbar sind_.

> που είναι εύκολα διορθώσιμα

_sich lassen_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die sich leicht korrigieren lass
_
> που επιτρέπουν εύκολα τη διόρθωση

http://www.deutschegrammatik20.de/passiv/das-gerundiv/


Στο «διορθώνον λάθος» έχουμε ενεργητική μετοχή του _διορθώνω _σε θέση επιθέτου και σημαίνει «το λάθος που διορθώνει», όχι το λάθος που διορθώνεται, άρα δεν έχει θέση εδώ.

Das Gerundiv(um) darf man auch nicht mit dem ähnlich klingenden Gerundium aus anderen Sprachen verwechseln, das im Deutschen aber nicht existiert. Siehe dazu auch: Grammatikglossar – Gerundium


Ντισκλέιμερ: δεν είμαι πραγματικός γνώστης της γερμανικής, γιατί έκοψα μικρός τα σκληρά.


----------



## nickel (Oct 9, 2017)

Άντε και ένα *ευκολοδιόρθωτο* λάθος.


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 9, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Με μετοχή ενεργητικού ενεστώτα: Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος.
> 
> Αλλά επειδή αυτή η μετοχή είναι του αρχαίου_ διορθόω-διορθώ / διορθούμαι_, πάμε στο επίθετο _διορθώσιμος_ ή σε άλλες λύσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει ο Δούκας από πάνω, περίπου όπως και στα γερμανικά:
> ...



2 λάθη παραπάνω

Δεν μπορώ να το σκεφτώ σαν επίθετο, μου είναι αδιανόητο, αλλά το διορθώσιμο σαν επίθετο αντιστοιχεί στην περίπτωση *die leicht korrigierbar sind*


Πάμε στην περίπτωση *Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος.* που δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον σήμερα, αλλά σε μερικές περιοχές της Ελλάδος χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη. Μπορεί να μου είναι ευκολότερο έτσι. Πως μπορώ να μάθω την κλίση του ρήματος στην αρχαία μορφή;


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 9, 2017)

nickel said:


> Άντε και ένα *ευκολοδιόρθωτο* λάθος.



Αυτό είναι σύνθετο. Στην περίπτωση που γράφεις σε ξένη γλώσσα, δεν μπορείς να σκέφτεσαι τέτοια πράγματα, γιατί μπερδεύεσαι.


----------



## daeman (Oct 9, 2017)

Apisteftos said:


> 2 λάθη παραπάνω



Για το σωστό lassen αντί για lass έχεις δίκιο· ήταν ένα ευκολοδιόρθωτο λάθος κατά την (ημιτελή) αντιγραφή.

Αλλά αυτή τη «διόρθωση»: «_που επιτρέπουν εύκολα να διορθωθούν__»_ δεν τη δέχομαι, γιατί αυτά δεν είναι φυσικά ελληνικά.
Ούτε αυτή: «_που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθώνονται_», γιατί αυτό θα το λέγαμε μάλλον φυσιολογικά «που εύκολα διορθώνονται» ή όπως το έγραψα αρχικά «που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθωθούν».




Apisteftos said:


> Δεν μπορώ να το σκεφτώ σαν επίθετο, μου είναι αδιανόητο, αλλά το διορθώσιμο σαν επίθετο αντιστοιχεί στην περίπτωση *die leicht korrigierbar sind*



Ακριβώς αυτό έγραψα παραπάνω:


daeman said:


> _-bar_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die leicht korrigierbar sind_.
> 
> > που είναι εύκολα διορθώσιμα






Apisteftos said:


> Πάμε στην περίπτωση *Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος.* που δεν χρησιμοποιείται πλέον σήμερα, αλλά σε μερικές περιοχές της Ελλάδος χρησιμοποιείται ακόμη.


Δηλαδή, το «διορθούμενο» είναι διαλεκτικό; Αν είναι έτσι, θα ήθελα να μάθω σε ποιες περιοχές της Ελλάδας χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα μετοχή με την αρχαία κλίση όπως σε αυτή τη σύμφραση.



Apisteftos said:


> Πως μπορώ να μάθω την κλίση του ρήματος στην αρχαία μορφή;



https://www.lexigram.gr/lex/arch/

Γράφουμε στο πλαίσιο αναζήτησης το ρήμα που θέλουμε, στον χρόνο, τον αριθμό και το πρόσωπο που θέλουμε, και βλέπουμε τον γραμματικό χαρακτηρισμό του. Αν πατήσουμε στην επιλογή «ΠΑΝΟΡΑΜΙΚΗ ΚΛΙΣΗ», εμφανίζεται η κλίση του συνοπτικά, ενώ αν θέλουμε περισσότερα, πιο αναλυτικά, πατάμε στις επιλογές «ΠΛΗΡΗΣ ΚΛΙΣΗ» είτε για το ρήμα στην ενεργητική ή τη μέση φωνή, είτε για τη μετοχή του.


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 9, 2017)

daeman said:


> Δηλαδή, το «διορθούμενο» είναι διαλεκτικό; Αν είναι έτσι, θα ήθελα να μάθω σε ποιες περιοχές της Ελλάδας χρησιμοποιείται ακόμα μετοχή με την αρχαία κλίση.




Ναι στην επαρχία κυρίως χρησιμοποιούνται κάποιοι αρχαίοι γραμματικοί τύποι. 




> Αλλά αυτή τη «διόρθωση»: «που επιτρέπουν εύκολα να διορθωθούν» δεν τη δέχομαι, γιατί αυτά δεν είναι ελληνικά.



Ναι εντάξει δικό μου λάθος, να εξηγηθώ δεν είμαι του θεωρητικού επιπέδου και ζητώ βοήθεια σχετικά με την γερμανική γλώσσα που με παιδεύει από το 2011 και την βρίσκω αρκετά δύσκολη σε επίπεδο C1 και C2 κυρίως στο επιστημονικό επίπεδο. Δίνω συνέχεια εξετάσεις και κόβομαι στην γραπτή εξέταση, αντί μεταξύ του C1 και C2, γράφω B2, επομένως πρέπει να δώσω λίγο σημασία στην γραπτή εξέταση και να διορθώσω τα λάθη μου. 

Θα μπορούσε να είναι: που επιτρέπουν εύκολα να διορθωθεί; ή είναι και αυτό λάθος έκφραση;


Πάμε τώρα με Relativsätze 

Relativsatz mit:
Passiv mit Modalverb: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, die leicht korrigiert werden können.

*έγραψες*

που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθωθούν

*έγραψα *

που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθώνονται

Ποια είναι η σωστή μετάφραση και γιατί;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 16, 2017)

Apisteftos said:


> Πάμε τώρα με Relativsätze
> 
> Relativsatz mit:
> Passiv mit Modalverb: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, die leicht korrigiert werden können.
> ...



Όπως γνωρίζεις, στα ελληνικά υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά που δίνεται από τον χρόνο του ρήματος. Η διαφορά αυτή δεν έχει το αντίστοιχο ισοδύναμό της στα γερμανικά επειδή οι χρόνοι των ρημάτων δεν είναι διαρκείς ή στιγμιαίοι όπως στα ελληνικά και το ακριβές χρονικό νόημα προκύπτει από τα συμφραζόμενα.

Δυστυχώς, δεν γνωρίζω και δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω με ποιον κανόνα θα βρεις τη σωστή μετάφραση στη συγκεκριμένη φράση. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι θεωρώ/διαισθάνομαι καλύτερη _μετάφραση στα ελληνικά_ την «που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθωθούν» (και μάλιστα, ακόμα καλύτερα, «που μπορούν να διορθωθούν εύκολα»). Θα δεχόμουν ως καλή μετάφραση ακόμα και το απλούστερο «που διορθώνονται εύκολα». 

Όμως, στα πλαίσια μιας γραμματικής άσκησης (και γι' αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο να συμβουλευτείς έναν καθηγητή για να αποκτήσεις αυτοματισμούς και όχι μεταφραστές όπως εμείς εδώ, που σε μερικά πράγματα πηγαίνουμε με το «γλωσσικό αισθητήριο» και όχι κάποιους κανόνες) θα μπορούσες να το μεταφράσεις και με το «που μπορούν να διορθώνονται εύκολα».


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Όπως γνωρίζεις, στα ελληνικά υπάρχει μια λεπτή διαφορά που δίνεται από τον χρόνο του ρήματος. Η διαφορά αυτή δεν έχει το αντίστοιχο ισοδύναμό της στα γερμανικά επειδή οι χρόνοι των ρημάτων δεν είναι διαρκείς ή στιγμιαίοι όπως στα ελληνικά και το ακριβές χρονικό νόημα προκύπτει από τα συμφραζόμενα.
> 
> Δυστυχώς, δεν γνωρίζω και δεν μπορώ να εξηγήσω με ποιον κανόνα θα βρεις τη σωστή μετάφραση στη συγκεκριμένη φράση. Μπορώ να σου πω ότι θεωρώ/διαισθάνομαι καλύτερη μετάφραση στα ελληνικά την «που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθωθούν» (και μάλιστα, ακόμα καλύτερα, «που μπορούν να διορθωθούν εύκολα»). Θα δεχόμουν ως καλή μετάφραση ακόμα και το απλούστερο «που διορθώνονται εύκολα».
> 
> Όμως, στα πλαίσια μιας γραμματικής άσκησης (και γι' αυτό θα ήταν καλύτερο να συμβουλευτείς έναν καθηγητή για να αποκτήσεις αυτοματισμούς και όχι μεταφραστές όπως εμείς εδώ, που σε μερικά πράγματα πηγαίνουμε με το «γλωσσικό αισθητήριο» και όχι κάποιους κανόνες) θα μπορούσες να το μεταφράσεις και με το «που μπορούν να διορθώνονται εύκολα».




Ναι, καλό θα ήταν να βρω έναν καλό καθηγητή να μου κάνει κάποιες καλές μεταφράσεις, αλλά που να τον βρω στη Γερμανία; Απ' ό,τι φαίνεται έχω ελλείψεις σημαντικές στο ελληνικό συντακτικό, π.χ. η παραπάνω μετάφραση που προτείνει ο daeman είναι σωστή, μόνο που εγώ στο κεφάλι μου τόσο καιρό το μεταφράζω εντελώς διαφορετικά. Έχω μπερδέψει το ελληνικό με το γερμανικό συντακτικό, παρόλο που στην καθημερινότητα μιλώ σωστά ελληνικά, στο γραπτό λόγο υστερώ π.χ. πρότεινα «*που επιτρέπουν εύκολα να διορθωθούν*» και «*που εύκολα μπορούν να διορθώνονται*», αυτά δεν είναι ελληνικά.


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> Με μετοχή ενεστώτα: _*Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος. *_
> 
> Αλλά επειδή αυτή η μετοχή είναι του αρχαίου_ διορθόω-διορθώ / διορθούμαι_, πάμε στο επίθετο _διορθώσιμος_ ή σε άλλες λύσεις όπως αυτές που αναφέρει ο Δούκας από πάνω, περίπου όπως και στα γερμανικά:




Με μετοχή ενεστώτα: _*Ένα εύκολα διορθούμενο λάθος. 
*_
Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτή η λέξη «διορθούμενο» είναι μέση φωνή μετοχή ενεστώτα αρχαίας κλίσης ή κάνω λάθος; Γιατί στην ενεργητική φωνή είναι «τό διορθοῦν».


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

daeman said:


> ...
> 
> 
> _sich lassen_: Der Text enthält viele Fehler, _die sich leicht korrigieren lassen
> ...




Σε αυτή εδώ την περίπτωση, πως μπορεί το ρήμα «_korrigieren» _να μετατραπεί σε ουσιαστικό κατά την μετάφραση; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη μετάφραση;


----------



## drsiebenmal (Oct 24, 2017)

Apisteftos said:


> Σε αυτή εδώ την περίπτωση, πως μπορεί το ρήμα «_korrigieren» _να μετατραπεί σε ουσιαστικό κατά την μετάφραση; Μήπως υπάρχει κάποια άλλη μετάφραση;



Εννοείς κάτι σαν: «Το κείμενο έχει πολλά λάθη, αλλά η διόρθωσή τους είναι εύκολη.»


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

drsiebenmal said:


> Εννοείς κάτι σαν: «Το κείμενο έχει πολλά λάθη, αλλά η διόρθωσή τους είναι εύκολη.»



Καταρχάς το ρήμα lassen = αφήνω, ενώ το sich lassen προσφέρει την δυνατότητα σε κάτι, κάτι είναι κατάλληλο, κάτι είναι δυνατόν, συνήθως εγώ το μεταφράζω στο μυαλό μου «μπορεί» και όχι «επιτρέπεται»

https://www.duden.de/rechtschreibung/lassen



> die Möglichkeit zu etwas bieten; in bestimmter Weise geeignet sein
> Grammatik
> sich lassen; in Verbindung mit Infinitiv
> Beispiele
> ...


 

Όχι εννοώ το ρήμα «korrigieren», ο φίλος μας ο daeman το ουσιαστικοποίησε, δεν ξέρω, αλλά εγώ θα έλεγα καλύτερα μια άλλη μετάφραση «που επιτρέπουν εύκολα να διορθωθεί» ή «που μπορεί εύκολα να διορθωθεί». 


Έχω ακόμη μια ερώτηση, είπαμε για το ρήμα «korrigieren» το αντίστοιχό του ελληνικό επίθετο είναι το «διορθώσιμος»

Εδώ παραδείγματα τι σημαίνει το καθένα. 

διορθώσιμος = που μπορεί να διορθωθεί
επεκτάσιμος = που μπορεί να επεκταθεί
χρησιμοποιήσιμος = που μπορείς να κάνεις τη χρήση του


Σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει η κλήση -σιμος-, ποιο είναι το κατάλληλο επίθετο να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Η (μετοχή) παθ. παρακ. του ρήματος μήπως;

πχ:

χαριτώ = χαριτωμένος
πετυχαίνω = πετυχημένος 
εμπνέω = εμπνευσμένος 
χτυπώ = χτυπημένος 
γεμίζω = γεμισμένος


----------



## Themis (Oct 24, 2017)

Apisteftos said:


> Σε διαφορετικές περιπτώσεις δεν υπάρχει η κλήση -σιμος-, ποιο είναι το κατάλληλο επίθετο να χρησιμοποιηθεί σε αυτές τις περιπτώσεις; Η (μετοχή) παθ. παρακ. του ρήματος μήπως;


Όχι η μετοχή παρακειμένου, γιατί αυτή δηλώνει κάτι που έχει συντελεστεί. _Διορθωμένο_ λάθος είναι εκείνο που έχει ήδη διορθωθεί, όχι εκείνο που μπορεί εύκολα να διορθωθεί. Όσο για το κατάλληλο επίθετο:


nickel said:


> Άντε και ένα *ευκολοδιόρθωτο* λάθος.


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

Themis said:


> Όχι η μετοχή παρακειμένου, γιατί αυτή δηλώνει κάτι που έχει συντελεστεί. _Διορθωμένο_ λάθος είναι εκείνο που έχει ήδη διορθωθεί, όχι εκείνο που μπορεί εύκολα να διορθωθεί. Όσο για το κατάλληλο επίθετο:





> ευκολοδιόρθωτο λάθος



Πρώτον σε μεγάλες προτάσεις δεν μπορεί να χρησιμοποιηθεί σύνθετο επίθετο και όταν γράφεις κείμενο δεν μπορεί να σκέφτεσαι, τώρα να χωρίσω το «εύκολο» από το «διορθώσιμο», το βρίσκω πολύ δύσκολο.


----------



## Apisteftos (Oct 24, 2017)

Ξέρει κανείς τι δηλώνει η μετοχή ενεστώτα μέσης φωνής και ποια η διαφορά με την μετοχή ενεργητική φωνή ενεστώτα στα αρχαία ελληνικά;


----------

